

How to use Google freely in China? - JoeJoOne

For weeks, Google services seems are disturbed so seriously in China. All service. How to get through that So Called GFW technically?
======
jcr
Use a VPN (Virtual Private Network). They're useful for a lot of things in
addition to getting past firewalls, censorship, and similar. The type of VPN
you use can make a difference in some situations. For example, it may not be
possible to use particular protocols or ports due to blocking, but good VPN
Service Providers allow a vast array of options (i.e. running ssh or openvpn
on multiple ports to enable people to connect in non-standard ways). Due to
being on a Verizon Wireless EVDO G3 (cellular data network) connection, and
Verizon doing on-the-fly recompression of images and other data, I always use
a VPN. The company I use is Tunnelr. It's run by some good people who also
provide free shell services and are supportive of the OpenBSD project. All
their servers run OpenBSD.

[https://www.tunnelr.com](https://www.tunnelr.com)

If you pick a node that's outside of China, you should be able to access
Google services without any trouble, but of course, I have not tested this, so
you might want to use their free trial to make sure it will work for you. The
support multiple types of VPN's and you're able to access their servers on
multiple ports, so there should be some way to by-pass the Great Censorship
Wall of China. They are great with support, so if you have questions or need
help, just contact them.

Good Luck!

